# An unusually way to cook wings----wings with Coca Cola!(the easiest way!)



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello guys!
I am here again to ask you if you want the recipe or not!I am from China,I want to post a recipe that is a easy way to cook chicken wings! Even if you never have cooked before,you can cook it perfectly!And the material is very common!I don't know if you like it.It tastes a little sweet,but I can assure you it's really delicious!
So do you want the recipe?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

sure


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nahhhhh we don't like to eat or try anything.....


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

1 Cup brown sugar
 1 Can Coca-Cola®
 2 medium onions, chopped
 2 Cloves garlic, minced
 2 Tablespoons soy sauce (a Japanese sauce) salt and pepper to taste
 2 ½ Pounds chicken wings or ribs
 

*Preparation*



 Total Time: 2 hr 15 min
 Prep Time: 15 min
 Cook Time: 2 hr
 

 In a large casserole, combine the brown sugar, Coca-Cola®, onions, garlic, soy sauce, salt and pepper. Stir until mixed. Place chicken wings or ribs in sauce mixture. Bake at 350 degrees for 2 hours. To thicken sauce, mix in a cornstarch mixture.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

it sure looks good, thanks for the idea


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll have to try that soon but will probably baste them on the grill with a bit of apple wood smoke. Very nice presentation :thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You forgot the troll sauce.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks. I will try this.


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

This is complete crap...there is not a chunk of meat that big in all of China. If it were a recipe for the feet with a delicate crushed beak crust I would believe it.


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

Glad you like that!It is the easiest way to cook wings that I have ever seen before!If you like wings but not a good cook,you must give it a try!
And here is my recipe.Enjoy your meal!
Ingredients: 
Wings (500g), cola (half of a can), onions (some), ginger (one lot), salt, soy sauce, cooking wine 
Practice: 
1. Wash the chicken wings and onion ginger slices. If wants better getting interested, to be possible to scratch two openings on the chicken wing with the knife.








2. Heat the water to boil, add chicken and bring it to boil again, remove and drain. 
3. Put a little oil in pan, add chicken fry it until both sides yellowing. 
4 Pour the cola(The amount of cola to almost could not have wings), soy sauce, add spring onion, ginger, salt, cooking wine till boil, turn to small fire until the soup is almost dry.( a paste for coke)


----------



## pikaling (Mar 15, 2016)

specktackler57 said:


> Thanks. I will try this.



Thanks for your support~I have posted my recipe~Hope you will enjoy it!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The photo looks appetizing. Next time I cook chicken I will try this.


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

tried it last night, good flavor, a little sweet for me.finished then on the grill.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I believe when I try this recipe I will omit the brown sugar in the second recipe posted by Maxx....the cola is sweet enough for me.....I have used different sodas for the marinade/sauce.....Dr. pepper and cheerwine work as well! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Storm27m (Apr 10, 2015)

My kids love Coca-Cola chicken. My wife's been making it for years. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

